

Help Clojure Eclipse Plugin author going to Clojure/Conj 2011 - cgrand-net
http://code.google.com/p/counterclockwise/wiki/ConjTripFunding

======
pashields
This is definitely worth putting money into. Building these kinds of tools is
so key to user adoption and yet it is such difficult and (hopefully not in
this case) thankless work. Even if you aren't a CCW user, there are plenty of
potential workplaces for you that might consider clojure in as much as it fits
into their current workflow (ie eclipse).

------
0x12
Not to be a jerk, but you don't _have_ to go anywhere.

That said it makes me sad that open source authors should be relegated to
begging for handouts like this.

Those who wrote 'closed, commercial programs' for a living probably won't shed
tears over it but I can see that if you have to go and ask for handouts after
giving the world a chunk of your life that it feels a little weird.

~~~
lpetit
Hello,

It was an attempt (from a non-native english speaker, so maybe the literal
translation from french did not have the same exact meaning) to feel like
"There's a sense of urgency for me to go there, I can feel, I know this will
be good, for me, for the project" => the "have to go" has since been replaced
/ complemented by an explanation on the page.

~~~
0x12
Maybe you should give your actual reasons why you need to go there, what you
intend to accomplish?

On another note, you may wish to consider hooking up with a corporate sponsor,
I'm sure there is someone out there that sees enough value in what you provide
for who $1500 is pocket change.

------
estel
A call for donations is always fair, but I'm confused by:

    
    
       I *have* to go to the (clojure/conj), but the total cost of the journey is above what I can reasonably afford right now.
    

Why _have_? I don't get it.

~~~
lpetit
Yes, this was confusing, and is now hopefully addressed in the new version of
the text. Thanks for pointing this out,

Laurent

------
amouat
Please don't use the term kickback. Very negative connotations.

~~~
lpetit
Sorry, as a non native english speaker, such subtleties can escape. Correctedn
thanks!

~~~
amouat
Sure. Good luck with the campaign.

------
briancooley
Hi, Laurent. I don't use CCW much, though I do have it installed. Mostly I
hack Clojure in Emacs.

Nevertheless, I sent a few bucks your way because I think it's a great thing
to be able to introduce Java developers to Clojure via Eclipse. Your work
helps to build the community, and I appreciate it for that reason.

Cheers and good luck!

